# Which Old Testament?



## Jar1979 (Mar 10, 2011)

Did the early church use a Greek version for the Old Testament as their regular text? Please, I don't want this to degenerate into a fight about whether there was a formailzed Septuagint or not. What I'm after is did the early church regularly read the OT in Greek or Hebrew?


----------



## Phil D. (Mar 10, 2011)

Most scholars I've read say that the Septuagint was used. This is reflected in the fact that most citations of the OT by NT writers is from a Greek version. It seems likely they would have referenced a source familiar to their immediate readership.


----------

